# Red ramshorn?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello... 

I picked up two red ramshorn from the superpet on kennedy a week or two back and i must say.. These guys are wild. They are still so small but they stand out like mad against my plants and dark soil... 
Here is a photo: 








http://www.fishpondinfo.com/snail.htm

I had an issue with algae but couldnt do much about it on a bit of stump i had in the tank. The snails, only two remind you have compleatly cleaned it all up! Along with some algae covered clay pot halves i also had in there. 
They seem to be staying away from my plants...but i do drop a wafer in from time to time as well.

Anyone know anything about these guys? Anyone have them?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Kinda late with this response, but I hope you didn't pay for them ...
I'd have to say they multiply rather easily and will eventually take over the tank and polute the tank if not kept in check.
I hope you continue to like it as a lot of people tried to get rid of them due to over breeding.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

pest or not... i am one of the few who seem to enjoy these tank weeds.. LOL
They are already multiplying and my female bettas snack on the babies every now and then. 
I do really enjoy them dispite what i hear.. :3


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a bunch & personally like them.


----------



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

I love my snails. I have an apple snail named Thelonious (with a really messed up shell because at first I wasn't taking proper care of him), a columbian ramshorn snail named Oscar, a new zebra snail named Cornelious, and a malaysian trumpet snail that I haven't named yet. I was worried about the MTS because I know they reproduce like crazy, but so far I haven't had any problems. I recommend feeding them frozen krill, mine seem to love that. I have to squish the krill in the water to make sure it sinks to the bottom.


----------

